# :: ECS Tuning :: Time Is Ticking!| Save Up To 15% On ECS Timing Chain Kits!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If there's one job on your Audi that won't tolerate shortcuts or mistakes, it's a timing belt replacement. There are no do-overs to be had - get it right the first time, or pay.

We know what it takes to do this job. That's why our Ultimate timing belt kits include the things you need to do a trouble-free, lasting t-belt service: premium timing belt plus tensioners, rollers, seals, water pump and thermostat. Move up to kits with coolant and a high strength Gates Racing belt, as needed. For a Limited time save up to 15%! 

*Sale ends 6/21*


*Ticking Timing Bomb*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.2L (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

